# openTshirts ERROR: user not logged in



## enochserna (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I have countless times been searching for an answer to this problem. the forums on opentshirts.org is down and I cannot locate the solution. I install the program up to ten times and keep failing. i tried different browsers and no luck there. I even tried the 'switching studio.swf' method and nothing...

can anyone please help me? 

no user cannot save their design.


----------



## sdallday (Dec 21, 2012)

If you are the administrator log on to admin page. Then open design studio by clicking on the store front button in the upper right hand corner of the home page and then you’ll be able to save it in the design ideas. If you want it show up as a new design idea in the design studio you will have to enable it


If you are a customer you will need to create an account and then log on. Once logged on you’ll be able to save the design for your personal account.


----------

